# Licorice's Mom and Dad ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

have produced the next egg .. I'm really torn about whether or not to let them try to raise two more but will make up my feeble mind by the time the second egg appears.

I got in two just hatched babies today .. guessing one hatched yesterday and the other this morning based on their slight size difference. Their nest got hosed down during gutter cleaning at an apartment house. I've gotten them warm and fed and will be seeing if King and Elvee will look after these two starting tomorrow. The timing isn't quite right, but I'm hoping that King and Elvee will sit on the babies, and I'll feed them until the foster parents can do so .. King and Elvee are on fake eggs and seem to want to make endless babies, so I'm hoping they will be up for this.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

How to make a pigeon pair happy - give them babies to raise! Sure hope King and Elvee will accept these babies!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, one thing for sure, Terry...WE will be sitting on pins and needles...waiting to hear...  

Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 



Wow...good luck..!


I got two 'ooops' Christmas 'peepers' myself - who suddenly showed up here with the 1st on Christmas Day, with the 2nd pipping out sometime earlier today...


I did not think the parents had fertile Eggs...but, they showed me..!


Lol...


"peeeeep! - peeeep! - peeeeep! - peeeeep! - peeeeep! " - almost like 'Crickets' at this age...



Oh sigh...


Phil
l v



Phil
l v


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess the only way to make a pigeon egg infertile is to replace it with fakes.  
I'm letting my new birds practice on the eggs and I'm pretty sure nothing will hatch due to all the knocking around the egg has received, plus the inconsistent sitting.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry and Phil,

Those little peeeeeps are the most beautiful of all music IMO. I can't think of a more lovely Christmas gift. Such a reminder of the circle of life. I'm such a silly, I get teary eyed over the new hatches. Terry, I hope King and Elvee will love their little surprises.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> have produced the next egg .. I'm really torn about whether or not to let them try to raise two more b*ut will make up my feeble mind* by the time the second egg appears.
> 
> 
> Terry


Well, when I read this I actually laughed out loud, Terry. . .you have about the least feeble mind of anyone I know!!  I often wish I was closer to you to help out once in awhile with a baby or disabled pij here and there, but then again I remind myself if I was closer, I would probably have at least twice the critters I do now! (if not more).  I hope these babies do well, poor things must have been pretty frightened when that hose hit their nest. I'm glad they're in such good hands now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> have produced the next egg .. I'm really torn about whether or not to let them try to raise two more but will make up my feeble mind by the time the second egg appears.
> 
> I got in two just hatched babies today .. guessing one hatched yesterday and the other this morning based on their slight size difference. Their nest got hosed down during gutter cleaning at an apartment house. I've gotten them warm and fed and will be seeing if King and Elvee will look after these two starting tomorrow. The timing isn't quite right, but I'm hoping that King and Elvee will sit on the babies, and I'll feed them until the foster parents can do so .. King and Elvee are on fake eggs and seem to want to make endless babies, so I'm hoping they will be up for this.
> 
> Terry


Oh, I bet King and Elvee will be very happy to accomodate you once the babies are past the "crop milk" stage. Poor little buggers. And the other eggs???? Oh......what's TWO more babies????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Gutter Baby Pics*

Here's some pictures of the larger of the babies that fell victim to the gutter cleaning: http://www.rims.net/2007Dec27 This is one of the fuzziest babies I've ever seen.

The smaller baby is doing very poorly, and I don't think it is going to make it, but I'm hoping for a tiny miracle.

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Fuzzy Baby You Have There love The Coins Around Her She Is Tiny. i'll Put these little Ones in My Thougths and Preys. Terry You are A outstanding Person For What You Do To Help These Animals. Hope They get Better.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I have to agree - that is the fuzziest baby I have ever seen. He was really ready for cold weather.

I sure hope the small baby makes it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow  That sure is a fuzz ball. Hope he thrives and a special wish and hope for the little tiny one!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, what a fuzzy wuzzy!! I don't think I've ever seen one THAT fuzzy either, but I usually only get a real quick peak when they are that age. Hope this tiny one will be ok. Did they get soaked or knocked out of the next or what, or do you know? Poor little ones........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the comments everyone and for having a look at Fuzzy Wuzzy  

Sadly, the smaller of the two babies did die a few minutes ago. I think getting blasted out of the nest, being soaking wet and cold was just too much for the smaller one.  

Licorice's Mom has yet to produce egg #2, so I'm still debating on that situation.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone and for having a look at Fuzzy Wuzzy
> 
> Sadly, the smaller of the two babies did die a few minutes ago. I think getting blasted out of the nest, being soaking wet and cold was just too much for the smaller one.


OH, that's so sad. I'm sorry he didn't pull through. 



TAWhatley said:


> Licorice's Mom has yet to produce egg #2, so I'm still debating on that situation.
> 
> Terry


WE could always vote on it and see what the general consensus is!! We wouldn't mind helping you make the decision at all!  
What do YOU think would win? 

1. Keep the eggs?

2. Throw the eggs?

I'll go ahead and cast my vote. I vote for NUMBER 1!!!


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

i Also Vote Number 1 Keep The Egg.

So sorry To hear About The Other Baby. Atleast He / She Was Well loved And Cared For When The End Came.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm terribly sorry the little one didn't make it. I like to think there are a lot of mamas and papas caring for him now.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too am so sorry the little didn't make it, Terry! 

They look like "Yetis!" I think Fuzzy Wuzzy is a good name for the second one.

Only you can decide to let an egg hatch, so I'll leave the decision up to you!

With sympathetic thoughts for the littlest one...love and hugs

Shi


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm sorry the little one didn't make it, Terry.  
Glad that she's well cared for during her last phase in life. 

As for the eggs ... you do keep your all your Christmas presents, right? And they are your presents from your pijies, even though a bit belated! 

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the littlest gutter baby didn't make it.


----------

